# Art from Piratecat's story hour



## Piratecat (Oct 31, 2003)

I realized that it really wasn't all in one place, so I wanted to collect it. All this art is credited to its original creator, such as littlejohn or (contact) or Sialia. 

Note that this doesn't include people like Malessa and Knightfall1972, who have contributed non-portrait art and maps to the web site.  Thank you, you guys. You've made the game so very much cooler.

The latest part of the story hour can be found here; that link also includes a link to the previous writeups as well.

Let's see what we've got!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 31, 2003)

To start, some work by David Hendee (littlejohn) off of his web site.

A variant portrait of Mara Thornhill. Mara is a young paladin of Aeos the Sun god, one of the few who have ever become a radiant knight.  Her troops worship her as fearless and would follow her anywhere; she may have never even noticed, but she has the bad habit of leaving many broken hearts in her wake.  Wielding the mace _Lightbinder_, she shines like a flame on the battlefield.

Mentally, the Defenders hear Mara asking, “Where’s the half-orc?”

“In the far corner at the back right,” someone answers.  “Why? Where are you?”

Mara doesn’t answer. Flying sixty feet above the deck of the ship, she lets herself fall, aiming her one ton _iron body_ at what she hopes is the correct point. She smashes through the wooden planks of the poopdeck as if they were balsa wood and miraculously comes down directly *on top of* the half orc.  The floor beams groan and bend but somehow hold, and Mara finds herself facing a number of surprised Defenders and one very horrified minotaur. “That went well,” she says, dusting her hands off with soft clanging noises, rain splashing down on her through the jagged hole above. Then she looks around for the half-orc.

She’s standing in his stomach.










Saint Aleax. Aleax was a famous paladin of Aeos some three hundred years ago, and was slain deep underground when trying to destroy a kingdom of ghouls. Now he has returned in skeletal form. Is it a trick of the ghoulish empire, or has he truly been sent to lead the Army of the Sun to victory?

“But who is this new Saint?” asks Mara. “I know he’s undead, I’ve heard that, but what is his name?”  Father Tolliver opens his mouth to answer, but doesn’t get a chance, because a metallic and cold voice rasps out from behind Mara.

*“Sir Aleax.”*

Mara spins to see a… knight?... clad in gleaming golden armor, flashing in the mid-day sun coming from the skylight. The polished helm is clutched under one arm, a huge sword across his back.  Nevertheless, Mara’s can’t drag her gaze away from the bone-white skull rising from the armor.  The eyes are deep pits of shadow, the teeth gleam, and not a scrap of flesh remains on the old bones.  *”I am he.  I’ve heard reports about you.  Come to my office.”*  The skeletal knight turns abruptly on his heel and strides away, as Mara gapes at Tolliver.  








The marilith. Summoned in the Battle of Mridsgate by a ghoulish wizard, she faced the heroes twice - once in physical form, once in spiritual.

From the _gate_, out slithers a 12 foot tall rippling serpent with a woman’s body and a woman’s face.  Coiled, hellish armor adorns her otherwise naked chest, and six scimitar sheaths line her sides.  Her eyes catch Velendo’s, and they look like burning coals. 

*”Kill everyone in the fortress?”* The demon’s voice sounds like dragon scales dragged across stone. She sounds amused.  *”How fun.”*


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 31, 2003)

The necropede: a ghoulish abomination, part of a scouting force sent to establish an undead presence in the town of Hundle's Crossing.

Before he can do anything, the hillside under his feet erupts into a shower of dirt and a rising juggernaut of slimy, rotting gray flesh. At first the group thinks it’s an undead purple worm; as both Tao and Velendo disappear into its huge mouth, that’s certainly their first impressions. But as the creature engulfs them, they realize that they’re wrong.  Like grasping cilia, the inside of the worm’s mouth is filled with ghoulish arms, clutching and tearing, and dozens of screaming heads that barely poke their way out of the fleshy wall and tongue. 

Someone screams.







Nolin Benholm, the bard with a phoenix's soul. An unfortunate death early in his adventuring career (killed by inch-tall goblins) led to his soul being merged with that of a phoenix. Sarcastic and irreverant, his music could play the uneasy dead back down into their graves.

The group is packed and arrayed for travel when Nolin drags himself back to the tower early the next morning, after sleeping with the degenerate drow elf. He’s greeted by disapproving glances from half the group, amused snickers from the other half, and a steely glare from Malachite. 

“Nolin?” asks Velendo in concern.

“Be there in a moment,” mumbles the bard hoarsely. “I need to wash.” _With a steel brush,_ he thinks to himself.








Baendril, the psionic shadow. This creature acted as an assassin at the Battle of Mridsgate, and almost killed the entire party.

 The group moves quickly along the low and narrow corridors past several intersections, emerging into a large, torch-lit great hall. Neither Malachite, Mara or Karthos detect anything, but Agar’s persistent _arcane sight_ shows him something disturbing on the far side of the long room.  He sees what looks like an elongated shadow stretching along the wall, in a place where no shadow should be.  “Shadow!” the halfling snaps. “Back wall, right side, behind the table.”  No one else can see it, but they take Agar at his word, and a _flame strike_ from Tao slams down on the area, turning the old table into a blazing inferno.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 31, 2003)

The trillith: the ancestral monster of House Clearwater. A psionic cross between a troll and an illithid, it ruled from a demi-plane of reflected thought.

The smell here is terrible; week-old seafood and a hint of cinammon. Above them on a balcony - looking out and laughing - was a shrunken, slime-covered, bruise-purple troll-like abomination with huge, gnarled, webbed claws, a long fish-tail, and a pointed face sporting both troll features and four long, wiggling, illithid tentacles.

Well, that couldn't be good. 







Velendo and the brick. Velendo is an elderly man who was reluctantly pulled into the priesthood, and who has been bewildered to discover that people are treating him as a living saint. He worships Calphas the Wallbuilder, God of protection. An ordinary man doing extraordinary things, Velendo's actions over the past decade have reinvigorated his church and changed the world.

"I am a brick in my God's wall. It matters not if I chip or crack, as long as I hold firm in my faith."






Velendo and the Damming Stone. On a previous quest, the group lugged a relic across the face of the continent. The relic was the Damming Stone, a rock that the Gods had once touched, and it could change the lines of force in things around it. Wind, gravity, energy - all these could be controlled. Velendo walked with it strapped to his back, always trying to resist the urge to call on its powers.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 31, 2003)

All of those are by David Hendee, which is just one of the many reasons I idolize him. The next batch are by (contact)!


Agar Smoketallow, halfling alienist, and his erstwhile familiar Proty the pseudonatural stirge.

“I told him Proty and I would be happy to help. I like that guy.” Agar strokes his tentacled familiar. “What’s that, Proty? You’re hungry? Okay, go feed on a flumph – but be careful!”  The pseudonatural stirge takes to the air, and Agar smiles indulgently. “He’s so cute when he feeds,” he confides.  Mara rolls her eyes.








Sir Malachite, Hunter of the Dead and Radiant Knight, Knight of the Emerald Chapel. Malachite is a bitter, toughened paladin who has seen the worst that life has to offer. His expertise with undead makes him a fantastic resource, but he doesn't suffer fools gladly - or anyone that he thinks is acting foolish.

Malachite smiles as he sheathes the sword.  “Indeed. Commander, if there is anything else…?”

“There is. Malachite, former Knight of the Emerald Chapel, you are cast from the Church for insubordination. Heresy as well, perhaps.  You may leave your tabard with a cleric below. I will not take the holy sword from you, though, as much good as it will do you now. I will pray for your soul, Malachite, that you are granted the wisdom to guide your soul to the true light.”

Malachite, headed for the door, looks back. “My faith is strong, Commander,” he says simply, and walks out.

(Temporarily missing due to downed website)



Palladio of House Roaringbrook. Clad in mindflayer-skin armor taken from the githyanki, Palladio is an old-fashioned two-fisted detective. He is beholden to a noble house in Eversink, and solves problems for them. Lately, many of those problems involved an adventuring group he was instructed to help.

"I like you.  You're scum, but you're scum who stays bought, and I respect that."


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 31, 2003)

Next, art from Sialia!  She has more than just this; I'll edit in the others later, when I get the url.

Tao Camber, cleric/ranger and divine agent, Knight of the Horn. Tao has changed the most over the years, dedicating herself to her nature goddess and transforming to a living symbol of her Goddess' will. She's one of the group's best warriors, and she never goes anywhere without at least three swords.

“You want what?” he asked her mockingly. “This belt? MY belt?”  He looked down at her with scorn; she was clearly a warrior but she was also a cleric of some pansy nature religion, and he outmassed her by a hundred pounds and a foot of height.  Time for some fun, he thought.

“My belt,” Tao corrected him calmly. “Stolen from me. I’d like it back now, please.”

The merecenary shook his head. “Uh uh,” he said lasciviously. “You want it, we wrestle for it.”  He looked her up and down rudely.

Tao smiled grimly, her solid green eyes flashing with undisguised anticipation as her divine aura suddenly rippled outwards to cut through the man’s self assurance like a sudden splash of ice water.  “Absolutely.”








Dylrath Birdhouse, starting his adventuring career. Dylrath was originally a twelve year old inept apprentice to the group's rogue. One thing lead to another, and now he's retired to study Divination at the Academy Sorcere in Oursk.  Best known for his spectacular crashes and screwups, it's often hard to tell when he's falling whether he's in control or out of it, or whether the fall is on purpose or not.

They catch up to her in one of the stone hallways of the classroom wing. Dylrath is standing there next to a matronly teacher. As they approach, the teacher is saying, “…clearly not ill, and you have class responsibilities. I simply don’t think that I….”

Tao loses her temper. Her solid green eyes flash, and the holy aura that surrounds her sweeps outwards, chilling the teacher’s blood. “I am Tao Camber,” she intones, “Knight of the Horn. Dylrath is needed for something *much* more important than schoolwork. A village is about to be destroyed, and Dylrath’s skills are needed.”  

The teacher pales, and Dylrath looks at her with a cheery grin.  “Extracurricular project?” he suggests. Backing away from Tao, the teacher nods dumbly until she backs into a classroom door. She slides behind it, using it like a shield, still staring at Tao.

“Well, that went well,” says Dylrath happily. “What’s up?”


----------



## Oni (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks like you've had some talented people helping you out.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 31, 2003)

Ohhhhh, yes!  

Another interpretation of Dylrath, this one by Dr. Midnight.


----------



## Fimmtiu (Nov 1, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Agar Smoketallow, halfling alienist, and his erstwhile familiar Proty the pseudonatural stirge.




Whoah, whoah, whoah! Back up! _Erstwhile_ familiar? What happened to Proty? Did I miss the memo, or is this referring to an event which hasn't come up on the Story Hour yet?


----------



## Kai Lord (Nov 1, 2003)

Once again, awesome stuff, PC.  And I'm glad you added the mini-bio's.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 1, 2003)

Fimmtiu said:
			
		

> Whoah, whoah, whoah! Back up! _Erstwhile_ familiar? What happened to Proty? Did I miss the memo, or is this referring to an event which hasn't come up on the Story Hour yet?




Nope, I'm just misused the word when I was thinking about the flashback of the mini bio. Proty is alive, well, and squirming!


----------



## dpdx (Nov 2, 2003)

Tao kind of looks like Björk.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Nov 4, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Tao kind of looks like Björk.



Well, aside from Bjork being a tiny, tiny person.  Tao is a brick house.  5'10" and something like 13 stone.  Not fat.  Oh no.  Think rower, female rugby or volleyball player, and you've got the type.  Valkyrie (did I spell that right?).


----------



## Sialia (Nov 6, 2003)

I never did finish that picture of Tao to my own satisfaction. Perhaps in a few days when my current crisis is over I'll take another shot at it.

Meanwhile, here's one of Rides the Sun, over Eversink:


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 6, 2003)

cool! is that a modified photo?

 i love that image


----------



## Sialia (Nov 6, 2003)

And Tipic, Kirisandra's willful and drunken familiar.
I'm leaving out the portrait of Kiri that goes with this, 'cause it's a photoshop job on an actual photo. Tipic is wholecloth "art" though, 'cause I drew him all by myself. Except for the bottle. And the frame.


----------



## Sialia (Nov 6, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> cool! is that a modified photo?
> 
> i love that image



I swiped the building, but I modified it a lot. Points if you can recognize the source--you of all people on this board might.

The gondola is also swiped and modified, but from a different photo. 

The rest is all mine.


----------



## Sialia (Nov 6, 2003)

And Nolin's Ring of Incontinence.

Another Photoshop job for you purists--but you have to appreciate that what I started from was photos of leaves of actual plants: castor leaf, senna, flax, psyllium . . . hey, it's not only magical, it's herbal and all natural!


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 6, 2003)

Sialia said:
			
		

> I swiped the building, but I modified it a lot. Points if you can recognize the source--you of all people on this board might.
> 
> The gondola is also swiped and modified, but from a different photo.
> 
> The rest is all mine.




 coolness. the building looks kinda like the less famous building right beside the tower of pisa, my vocab fails me now. either way i have to know now


----------



## paulewaug (Nov 7, 2003)

wow! 
those are outstanding!

I am not crazt over the B&W stuff, but that is just because the painted style color pics are so atmospheric, there's nothing wrong with the b&w'd they just aren't as cool imo.
(But still very nice! )

I'm really liking the style there.

So when are you going to publish a setting book then?!


----------



## Sialia (Nov 10, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> coolness. the building looks kinda like the less famous building right beside the tower of pisa, my vocab fails me now. either way i have to know now



Porta Nigra, Trier, Germany.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 10, 2003)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Porta Nigra, Trier, Germany.





 bummer. well, i will take "obscure art materials for 200 siala"


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmmm - with the Piratecat.info site offline, some of the art has disappeared. I'll try to track down new links from (contact)!

And for folks who are wondering why I bumped an old thread, it's because I'm hoping for some new art to add.  Details can be found  here.


----------



## Sagiro (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's my pic of Velendo:







That's one guaranteed week with a post, Mr. Cat.  Best 3 minutes I've spent in a while!     

-Sagiro


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 31, 2005)

Sagiro said:
			
		

> Here's my pic of Velendo:




Sagiro, you are such a card. 

Anyway, here's the map I did according to Dylrath. The original was a simple pencil sketch that Sialia sent me. I went with the parchment look because it just looks cool.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Twinswords (Jan 31, 2005)

Ok, ok i didn`t draw this myself i used a program. Does it still count?? It`s defender inspired.

Twinswords


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 31, 2005)

That's three weeks of updates!  

Twinswords, yours is funnier than you realize. Velendo just turned 21st level, and you know what his special epic ability was?  A halo.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

Or as a certain fiendish fellow said, "an awfully shiny hat..."


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 31, 2005)

OK, As per MerakSpielman's request, here is my attempt at Mara riding the giant brain. I don't have my scanner or graphics tablet handy, so you'll have to excuse the crudeness of the drawing (and I can't remember how big elder brains are supposed to be, either )

Cheers


----------



## Ashy (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL!!!  That rocks!!!


----------



## Sialia (Feb 1, 2005)

sigh. not that anyone will laugh at this one. but maybe it'll be worth an update, if Piratecat even sees it.

Which I doubt.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2005)

Sialia said:
			
		

> sigh. not that anyone will laugh at this one. but maybe it'll be worth an update, if Piratecat even sees it.
> 
> Which I doubt.




I'm sorry, Priggle who?

Poor little guy. I love it - makes me all weepy. Not even counting this week, that's an update a week for the next month. See? He DID accomplish something.

Alex, I feel like I'm rooting for a sports team.  GO BRAINS!


----------



## weiknarf (Feb 2, 2005)

here's my try

1.  I don't have access to a scanner so I had to draw on my PC and I only have paint.

2.  It's probably as good as anything I could draw.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 2, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Priggle in a bikini fighting tentacles, however, is absolutely okay. If disturbing.




How disturbing exactly?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 2, 2005)

It's official. This contest was a great idea.


----------



## Arken (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey, have enjoyed the story hour hugely so thought it would only be fair to ahve a go at providing some art for you.

So here's my interpretation of the sunlight cast across the underdark by the mark of Aeos on the hill where they just had their climactic fight. Soder also features...

(This is the first time I've ever tried doing art on the computer: as I don't have a scanner I couldn't draw it normally. However for a first attempt I'm pretty pelased with it )

I just hope the attachment attaches...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice picture arken!


----------



## Arken (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks!

Here's a second version that has some of the rougher effects tidied up (sketch lines, some of the light straightened). Use whichever one you prefer .


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 3, 2005)

Arken,

I particularly like the light and shade and the rock formations over to the right hand side of the picture.

Cheers


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 3, 2005)

Weiknarf, it took me a minute to figure out - but tapeworm! TAPEWORM! Hee, funny. At first I thought it was Elder, but the "weal or woe" clued me in. I had totally forgotten about that scene.  

Arken, that's freakin' amazing. It looks just like my imagination, only more beautiful.

Seven weeks of updates to come!


----------



## Craer (Feb 6, 2005)

My interpretation of The Ivory King. 

Here's a second link, just incase the one above goes down.

The Ivory King.


----------



## Destil (Feb 10, 2005)

*Comet Cycle*

Hey, PC, did you ever have a description of the star formation that was supposted to trigger the comet cycle? I have an idea for some thing, but I’d like too make it look right if you had something specific in mind…

And of the stone seal on the Carceri portal, to, please?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 10, 2005)

Wheee!

Craer, that's officially creeping me out. I keep looking at the blank holes for eyes and the little tail. . .

The star formation that triggered the comet cycle was never specified, so it can be anything you want. The shooting star (comet) that was pulled from the sky by the Imbindarlans came from a constellation known as the Gander, and specifically served as the goose's eye. The Imbindarlans triggered the spell that yanked it from the heavens and created the conjunction by starting a war, sending thousands of captive commoners onto the battlefield disguised like real soldiers, and using their life energy as they got slaughtered to trigger the spell. Then that night, they used the remaining energy to cast a massive _animate dead_ so they could have a _real_ army. . .

Tovag Baragu (stolen directly from Greyhawk, thank you very much) is on top of a desert mountain way out in Kanach'Hur, the desert of the screaming sands. The stone circle is made up of three concentric circles of massive stone plinths. Odd lights and visions play between the stone uprights. The exact center of the stone circles is a shallow vertical cave, and that's where the actual seal is. This is where Velendo fought his nemesis and lost much of his strength before using his shield's _talisman of pure good_ to send the man hurtling eternally to the center of Spira.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Here's ANOTHER Mara. Would have been more than just a mugshot except the rest of it started to bother me. Not all that happy with this either, but I figured I'm too critical on my own stuff. The armor is roughly based on her armor from littlejohn's awesome picture of her on the first page. 

I'll have something better eventually. Not just Mara either, hopefully.


----------



## Destil (Feb 10, 2005)

*Eye of the Gander*

Well, my attempts at Tovag Baragu and star formations aren't really satisfying me (may head up into the mountains and get some pictures to Photoshop), but here's what I do have so far...


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 10, 2005)

Destil, wow, that's just. . . wow.

Gorgeous.

I wish I had it as an illustration when we ran those games.

A-MG, thank you! you can never have too many Maras. (see today's story hour update for proof of that.)  I'd love to see more.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 10, 2005)

Run for your lives.  It's the return of the bad stick art!  Spoiler stick art no less.  For your consideration, Mr. Cat, a picture of Mechanus.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm attempting to commission from my wife a picture of Malachite and Mara standing over the beaten Ivory King.  I gave her a few pictures of villains and heroes I imagined them like and Pkitty's description of the scene but she's not a regular reader.

She's kinda busy, but I've been reading this story hour so long I feel invested in it and would like to see us give a contribution.

Here's hoping.


----------



## (contact) (Feb 10, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hmmm - with the Piratecat.info site offline, some of the art has disappeared. I'll try to track down new links from (contact)!




Malachite:


----------



## (contact) (Feb 10, 2005)

Craer said:
			
		

> My interpretation of The Ivory King.




Don't tell David Hendee, but this is my favorite drawing in this thread.


----------



## (contact) (Feb 10, 2005)

OK, I made you guys an awesome map!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Contact...methinks you need a better eraser


----------



## (contact) (Feb 11, 2005)

"_Hospitality_ my assless chaps-- this venue _sucks_!"

Nolin Comes Unlive:


----------



## Sialia (Feb 11, 2005)

Squeals like schoolgirl at (contact)'s Nolin. 

These are too, too wonderful. 

Arken, I especially love the shadows through the arches.

One request to all posters--please include some sort of signature in each of your pictures. That way if I, say, download a copy to my hardrive to store with my other Piratecat memoribilia, I'll know whose it is without having to load up the boards and find this thread again.
(It might also come in handy if/when one of our archivists wanted to stick some of these pictures into the word or pdf versions of the storyhour, and say, wanted to ask your permission or include a creditline . . . )


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 11, 2005)

contact, wow.  Just wow.  I love how the flame aura has a suggestion of phoenix head.  Crowd surfing has never looked less appealing.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 11, 2005)

Jeremy, I would _love_ to see that.



			
				(contact) said:
			
		

> OK, I made you guys an awesome map!



(Contact) is referring to this little debacle right here, which makes him funny AND timely!

That picture of Nolin is just incredible. I love the light from the flames, and the surging "crowd."  Wow. I declare this contest a success! 

How many updates am I up to now? About three months, I think.  

I'm attaching a smaller version of some of these pieces, so that I can link to them in the other thread.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 11, 2005)

OK, I cannot draw worth a FLIP on the PC, but here is a stab at Velendo, OOTS style!    If folks like, I will draw the rest of the crew!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 11, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Jeremy, I would _love_ to see that.




Kewl.  I'll let her know.  FYI - She finished both of her current commission projects yesterday so she said she'd have a go at my request today.  w00t!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2005)

Alright, now THIS I like much more than the Mara I did. All from one line that was just too good:

"He[Solar] swoops down, rises slightly. . . and as the group watches, the darkness rises up to eat the archangel. Literally."


----------



## Craer (Feb 13, 2005)

(contact) said:
			
		

> Don't tell David Hendee, but this is my favorite drawing in this thread.




You flatter me, sir. Thank you. 

PC, it creeps you out? Awesome. Exactly the effect I was going for. One does not look at the aborted fetus of the goddess of undeath and _titter lightheartedly._ 

More art is on the way, just as soon as I finish actually drawing it.


----------



## Craer (Feb 13, 2005)

Old Friends.

Please be aware, this is as graphic as the description suggests.



> _“I don’t think it’ll come to. . ._ Oh, Calphas.” Velendo stumbles back from a painting in disgust. Stone Bear strolls over.
> 
> “Nice.” His tone is amused.
> 
> ...





You've been warned.

Enjoy. 


EDIT: I ran out of bandwidth. Bear with me for a second. And yes, I know Geocities stinks.
EDIT, the second: Changed to a PhotoBucket account. This should hold out.


----------



## Amal Shukup (Feb 15, 2005)

Finally sat down and took a shot at one of these. Anything to keep Pkitty writing.

Hopefully recognizable as Malachite:








A'Mal


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2005)

WOOT!  Four great updates! Which means four more consecutive weeks of updates from me, too. I'm working on this week's now.

Craer, I actually laughed when I saw yours -- I think it's Velendo's toes, and the blood sloshing out of Malachite's head. That's great. 

A'Mal, that's one BEAUTIFUL picture of Malachite. Damn, just superb. The emerald is perfect, and even Karthos matches my image of it. In fact, you made me realize that I forgot something very important from my last update. . . I'll work it into my next one.

A-MG, I like the angel picture very much. He kind of has a "I know I'm screwed" look on his face.  

And Ashy? Funny!  I'd love to see the whole crew.

Thank you, everyone. I'm deeply honored and appreciative -- not to mention very, very impressed by some of the artists*.  I'd love to see more.

- Kevin

* I'm specifically excluding Sagiro's self-portrait here. You hear me, stick figure boy?  Excluded! You're just lucky I'm impressed with you for all sorts of other reasons.  *grin*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 15, 2005)

A'mal:

That rocks. I especially love that sword. Man this is a great thread, and not just beacuse we get more updates from PCat's SH. I know my art can't hold a candle to most of this great stuff, but this is a great way for me to get a few ideas and such for getting better at this, myself.

I'll crank out another sketch sometime...have to browse through some older updates and see if inspiration strikes. Who knows, maybe if I do enough of these I'll be as good as some of these other artists. Either way, more SH updates!


----------



## Amal Shukup (Feb 15, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I especially love that sword...
> 
> ...This is a great way for me to get a few ideas and such for getting better at this, myself.




In the spirit of sharing... Sword was a pretty straightforward technique. I use Photoshop to draw in ('cuz my hardware doesn't have the stones for Painter - which I'd rather be using...) I used two layers. Basically, a solid white blade (using the line tool a couple of times to get the shape). Darker line for the groove. Then, on the second layer, just tooling over the sword with big swirly strokes using some kind of pattern brush (I think these were stars) then slap a couple of filters (Noise, Gaussian Blur) on it, drop the layer opacity and merge the layers. 

I REALLY want to draw Velendo. I've got his head done (I like drawing faces and such), but his shield is currently sapping my will to live 

P-Kitty: I'd love an updated description of him too (like these) wasn't there something about a halo? Also, is Cruciel still livin in his shadow?

Thanks!

A'Mal


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 15, 2005)

Amal Shukup said:
			
		

> In the spirit of sharing... Sword was a pretty straightforward technique. I use Photoshop to draw in ('cuz my hardware doesn't have the stones for Painter - which I'd rather be using...) I used two layers. Basically, a solid white blade (using the line tool a couple of times to get the shape). Darker line for the groove. Then, on the second layer, just tooling over the sword with big swirly strokes using some kind of pattern brush (I think these were stars) then slap a couple of filters (Noise, Gaussian Blur) on it, drop the layer opacity and merge the layers.




Interesting.  I really should use more computers with my stuff. Maybe I'll give it a try with some other stuff... 



> P-Kitty: I'd love an updated description of him too (like these) wasn't there something about a halo? Also, is Cruciel still livin in his shadow?




Agreed, though I just got an idea for another sketch!

"Nolin:

CURRENTLY IN STORY HOUR: A pile of grey dust, burnt feathers and slagged equipment."


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 15, 2005)

This stuff is amazing, I was going to draw but I decided not to spoil it. Great stuff


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## (contact) (Feb 15, 2005)

...


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2005)

Amal Shukup said:
			
		

> Hopefully recognizable as Malachite:




Holy *crap*.  That's *perfect*.


----------



## Arken (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm up to it but I'd like a description of Agar if possible.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2005)

I've asked Sagiro and Alomir for a physical description of Velendo and Agar. In the mean time, Velendo's shield is roughly circular and a big chunk of stone that's as light as balsa wood for a worshipper of Calphas; just looking at him, there should be no way for him to carry it. The decorations on the front are in a circular patterns that change occasionally on their own (ie, don't fret too much about the appearance).

Outermost pattern: a ring of runes that spell out a particular Calphasian parable of safety and protection.
Middle pattern: a ring of hieroglyphs that move when someone looks at them, telling the stories of Calphasian saints (including Saint Morak, whose soul currently resides within the shield itself.)
Exact center: a carving of a stylized brick.

Hope that helps! I'll eventually move this description over to the storyhour descriptions.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 15, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Exact center: a carving of a stylized brick.




For some reason, that scanned to me as, "A carving of a stylized buick."

Now THAT shield would be a chick _mag_net.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 15, 2005)

Alright.  Here it is, I don't have any webspace so I have to upload a little copy.  But I could email you the high res copy if you like Kevin.

Malachite and Mara standing over the defeated Ivory King after they (and everyone else) laid the smackdown on him.

Go Leslie!


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 15, 2005)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Alright.  Here it is, I don't have any webspace so I have to upload a little copy.  But I could email you the high res copy if you like Kevin.
> 
> Malachite and Mara standing over the defeated Ivory King after they (and everyone else) laid the smackdown on him.
> 
> Go Leslie!




AWSOME!!  

Excellent work Jeremy.

KF72


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 15, 2005)

Jeremy and Amal.  Wow.  Just wow.  

Man, I wish I could draw.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2005)

Note that this piece is actually by Jeremy's wife Leslie, and not by Jeremy himself. It's also _wonderful_. Thank you so much!

Jeremy, please email me the high-res copy when you have a sec. I'd love to have it.


----------



## Brain (Feb 15, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> GO BRAINS!



I concur


----------



## (contact) (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is a portrait of Galthia beating on a half-vampire dual-weilding drow ninja.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 16, 2005)

Take that, Drizzit!  Oh, wait, does that violate a copyright?  

Take that Drizzle!


----------



## (contact) (Feb 16, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Take that, Drizzit!  Oh, wait, does that violate a copyright?
> 
> Take that Drizzle!




Ahem.  Musashi!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2028720#post2028720


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a great combat pose! Galthia is creeping me out, though; I never pictured githzerai as looking so alien and reptilian.  I love the authenticity of the armlock; you can hear the *snap.*


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 22, 2005)

FYI - Get some more updates ready, Leslie finished her preliminary sketch for Oathenor.    She tells me that Splinder and Priggle are in it too, but I didn't notice the combat miner anywhere.

But Quaal's handiwork is all over the place.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 23, 2005)

A very doomed Oathenor gagging on some ruffage as Angus's special present begins to bloom. 

Yay Leslie.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 24, 2005)

Wonderful. I like the tree foilage coming out of Oathenor's mouth. I'm not sure what that wierd lump is on Oathenor's body? Is it some kind of fungus?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 24, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what that wierd lump is on Oathenor's body? Is it some kind of fungus?




Poor Priggle. He gets no respect.

Isn't that piece great? I love how the tree limbs are sticking out.

I also have a portrait of Eve to scan that Capellan did.  In the mean time, here's a photo of the miniature that I used when the pit fiend showed up to take Agar to his marriage arrangements. . . Gospog did a wonderful job with this. I wish you could have seen the look on Alomir's face when I showed it to him.

Three more weeks of updates!


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Feb 24, 2005)

Okay.  I'm rather strapped for time quite frankly... And we haven't actually gotten to this bit yet... So I can only guess on what it was like.    When we actually get to that part of the story, I'll do something a little better that actually reflects what happened.

But in the meantime... I can only guess...


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 24, 2005)

Modrons!


----------



## Amal Shukup (Mar 8, 2005)

The shield almost broke me...

...and I got lazy with the textiles... AND 'm not really sure I've quite got him, but here's Velendo. I'm a HUGE fan of the character - love pretty much every moment he's 'on stage'. 







A'Mal


----------



## BSF (Mar 8, 2005)

Whoa!  That Valendo rocks.


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 8, 2005)

Seconded!  Amazing. 
-blarg


----------



## Amal Shukup (Mar 9, 2005)

Another o' me fav characters... (I just like the Lawful Good contingent).

Can ya tell I want updates?  






Amal


----------



## (contact) (Mar 9, 2005)

Amal Shukup said:
			
		

> Another o' me fav characters... (I just like the Lawful Good contingent).
> 
> Can ya tell I want updates?
> 
> ...




That's hot, Amal.


----------



## Gulla (Mar 9, 2005)

Amal Shukup said:
			
		

> Another o' me fav characters... (I just like the Lawful Good contingent).
> 
> Can ya tell I want updates?



Maybe. What I *can* tell is that your drawing skills are amazing. I'm very impressed. 

Håkon


----------



## Amal Shukup (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't 'know' Stone Bear as well as the LG Brigade, but I thought I'd try him.






Need to actually go do work now...

Thanks for all the kind words!

Amal


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 9, 2005)

Cool! We finally get one for Stone Bear! Great job Amal! I like the Sacred Fire mojo he's got going there.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 7, 2005)

Holy crap on a stick! These are so, so good!  Thank you.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 7, 2005)

Amal Shukup said:
			
		

> I don't 'know' Stone Bear as well as the LG Brigade, but I thought I'd try him.




You did great! Thanks!

I think the raven is my favorite part of the whole pic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 7, 2005)

Everyone that has contributed their hands here has a lot of talent. I love each and ever pic. Amal, I seriously wanna print your stuff on glossy photo paper! Keep rockin the casbah guys!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 7, 2005)

WOW Amal those are frigging amazing!

I'd like to see you do Halcyon  Who's my fav pc/npc in this game. She just had that thing about her  She will be back I tell you!


----------



## Sagiro (May 9, 2005)

My wife (Kodiak, who plays Mara) has asked me to post this picture.  It's not original art; she found it in a kid's coloring book.  She feels it epitomizes the essence of Mara as a young girl.  

Oh, and Amal Shukup, she _loves_ your version of Mara.  And while I'm here, let me say that your Velendo is amazing!

-Sagiro


----------

